# PW - Train Collection



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

I will start it off with my postwar Lionel switcher collection:

Lionel #41 United States Army

















View attachment 18669


View attachment 18670


Lionel #42 Picatinny Arsena 

















View attachment 18671


View attachment 18672


Lionel #51 Navy Yard

















View attachment 18674


View attachment 18675


Lionel #53 Rio Grande Backwards "a"

















View attachment 18676


View attachment 18677


Lionel #53 Rio Grande Correct "a"

















View attachment 18678


View attachment 18679


Lionel #56 Minneapolis & St Louis 


















View attachment 18684


View attachment 18685


Lionel #57 AEC

















View attachment 18686


View attachment 18687


Lionel #58 Great Northern Snow Plow

















View attachment 18688


View attachment 18689


Lionel #59 US Air Force Minuteman


















View attachment 18690


View attachment 18691



More to come - PW


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Some more: (3) 2328 Burlington's & (5) 2338 Milwaukee Road (3 w/ black band & 2 w/ orange band)


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Lionel #2359 Boston & Maine
















Lionel #626 Baltimore & Ohio








Lionel #625 Lehight Valley








More Postwar Lionel Diesels (GP's/Trainmasters)


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

thats some very clean relics,but where is the "o" scale stuff ? 
I think you are confused about what is "o" scale and "o" gauge

check out the "sticky" that explains the difference

again that is some very nice post war trains you have ,thanks for sharing the pics. .................Mike


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> thats some very clean relics,but where is the "o" scale stuff ?
> I think you are confused about what is "o" scale and "o" gauge
> 
> check out the "sticky" that explains the difference
> ...



Hello MIke,

I'm not really confused on the difference. The reason I stated "O" scale is the fact this thread is under an "O" scale folder. Most people actually don't know the difference.

Thanks for the compliments! 

- Jason


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe it'll take less time if you tell us the locomotives you *don't* have!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

PW_Lionel_Collector said:


> Hello MIke,
> 
> I'm not really confused on the difference. The reason I stated "O" scale is the fact this thread is under an "O" scale folder. Most people actually don't know the difference.
> 
> ...


 
do you just collect ,or do you have a layout ?

what rolling stock do you have ? or do you just collect locomotives ?
reason I ask, with a great looking collection of locos like that ,you must have other stuff............lets see it ..please......................Mike


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Darn nice!

Please keep posting.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

eljefe said:


> Maybe it'll take less time if you tell us the locomotives you *don't* have!


More fun to post pictures.

- Jason



Big Mike said:


> do you just collect ,or do you have a layout ?
> 
> what rolling stock do you have ? or do you just collect locomotives ?
> reason I ask, with a great looking collection of locos like that ,you must have other stuff............lets see it ..please......................Mike


Don't have space for a layout, so currently collect.

I collect everything. I just haven't gotten to rolling stock yet. I still need to post the engines/take pictures of another 10 of them.



Dave Sams said:


> Darn nice!
> 
> Please keep posting.


Will do.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Couple more pictures:

Lionel #602 Seaboard
















Lionel #2028 Pennsylvania
















Lionel #2349 Northern Pacific








Lionel #2365 Chesapeake & Ohio
















Lionel #2339 Wabash
















Lionel #2348 Minneapolis & St. Louis
















Lionel #2329 (2) Virginian Rectifiers
























Lionel #2331 Blue & Yellow Virginian Trainmaster w/ gray shell (Extermely rare)
























Lionel #2331 Blue & Yellow Virginian Trainmaster w/ blue shell
















Lionel #2331 Black & Yellow Virginian Trainmaster
















Lionel #2341 Jersey Central
















Lionel #2321 Lackawanna
























Lionel #2321 Lackawanna w/ maroon top
















More Pics to come...


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Something newer...*

Some newer stuff for the guys/gals that don't like Postwar Lionel:

































Lionel #28376 Missouri Pacific Sd70 ACe
















Lionel #28374 Southern Pacific Sd70 ACe
















Lionel #28378 Western Pacific Sd70 ACe
















Lionel #48166 Union Pacific "Building America" Sd70 ACe
















Lionel #28375 Katy Sd70 ACe
















Lionel #28377 Denver & Rio Grande Sd70 ACe
















Lionel #28373 Chicago & North Western Sd70 ACe
















Lionel #28320 Canadian Pacific Evolution Hybrid - (All diecast)
































Lots more to come, both Postwar and Modern Lionel...Stay tuned!


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! Lots of cool stuff! But no layout to run them on?

I'd go nuts if I had all those wonderful PW trains and no place to run them. You might try mounting a loop or two of track on an old door. Store it on end when not in use. That's what I have to do, but it's a layout. Those poor old lokies need some place to stretch their legs once in awhile!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your last batch of pictures in post #11 are not working?
All your others I see, I get this when I click on them,

vBulletin Message Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator



Nice collection you like those little switchers huh? 
Me too.:thumbsup:

The 2341 looks too clean, someone must have repainted it. 
You want to get rid of it?:thumbsup:

Too bad you don't have room to run them.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Handyandy said:


> Wow! Lots of cool stuff! But no layout to run them on?
> 
> I'd go nuts if I had all those wonderful PW trains and no place to run them. You might try mounting a loop or two of track on an old door. Store it on end when not in use. That's what I have to do, but it's a layout. Those poor old lokies need some place to stretch their legs once in awhile!


Yes I know it's sad that I don't run them. I just don't have space or my own place yet. I'm still in college. All my trains are in long term storage.

- Jason





big ed said:


> Your last batch of pictures in post #11 are not working?
> All your others I see, I get this when I click on them,
> 
> vBulletin Message Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> ...


Ed,

Should be fixed.

Thanks for the compliments. Yes I like switchers and as you can see I like diesel engines. 

That 2341 is unrun and is in perfect condition...

Remember I'm still in college and have no place to run them. This thread is just a summer activity I decided to do. (Boredom is great for you guys and boring for me!)

PW - Jason


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautifulstff man.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes they are showing now.:thumbsup:
Do you have any Diesels?

I still say the 2341 looks like a fake.
It looks too good to not be an imposter.

Sure you don't want to unload it on me so you can get an original?:thumbsup:


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Pretty, Pretty, Pretty !!! I'm jealous...

B


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> Beautifulstff man.


Thank you!



big ed said:


> Yes they are showing now.:thumbsup:
> Do you have any Diesels?
> 
> I still say the 2341 looks like a fake.
> ...


Ed,

You may be right. It's a grey shell with New Jersey paint scheme. Really good job. Didn't pay much for it either. The chassis is the rare part... It's unrun...:laugh:

If you happen to find a real 2341 let me know I'm in the market for one. I'm also looking for a 2347. Do you know anyone that has one?

If I buy a real one, I may let that engine go. I'll let you know.

- Jason

Ps: I'll post more diesels now...



inxy said:


> Pretty, Pretty, Pretty !!! I'm jealous...
> 
> B


Thank you!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

super nice and clean collection!!


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*More diesel anyone?*

























Lionel #11560 Santa Fe Sd75 "Conventional"
















Lionel #18201 Chessie System Sd40
















Lionel #18292 U30-C Chessie System
















Lionel #18562 Southern Pacific Gp9
















(2) Lionel #18226 General Electric Dash-9
















Lionel #18231 BNSF Dash-9 RS
















Lionel #18228 Southern Pacific Dash-9
















Still more to come...



brylerjunction said:


> super nice and clean collection!!


Thank you!


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Yes more diesels!!!*

Last picture posting for tonight. Tomorrow I will post some ABA's, AA, some steam, probably some rolling stock or whatever I dig up. Still lots to be covered so stay tuned!









(3) Lionel #8056 Chicago & N. Western FM Trainmaster








(2) Lionel #Santa Fe FM Trainmaster








Lionel #8687 Jersey Central FM Trainmaster
















Lionel #18307 Pennsylvania FM Trainmaster
















Lionel #8951 Southern Pacific FM Trainmaster
















Lionel #18301 Southern FM Trainmaster








Lionel #18309 Reading FM Trainmaster
















More coming soon...


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

PW_Lionel_Collector said:


> Some newer stuff for the guys/gals that don't like Postwar Lionel:


How could anyone *not* like Postwar Lionel?!

Quite a collection you have there. Have you found/bought them all yourself, inherited them from others, received them as gifts? It's not easy to find postwar stuff in such pristine condition!


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

eljefe said:


> How could anyone *not* like Postwar Lionel?!
> 
> Quite a collection you have there. Have you found/bought them all yourself, inherited them from others, received them as gifts? It's not easy to find postwar stuff in such pristine condition!



Hello Eljefe,

Some people just don't like it. Newer stuff is their passion. I like both!

No one in my family was ever really into Lionel. The closest in the family would be my father. I started with his Lionel 2046 set and have since grown into a massive collection. We usually had a big layout for Christmas every year. When I was a kid, I could't wait till christmas season due to the tradition of making a layout. 

I have found and bought everything you see before you on this thread. I have been collecting since I was 5 (75% of my life). If you give it time, you won't believe what people try to sell. Lots of pristine unrun engines that they find in someone's house or whatever. I honestly can't believe the prices Postwar Lionel is selling for.

Thanks for the thoughtful words. 

- Jason


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Some Steam Engines...*

I know I have more, but I seem to have misplaced a couple of them. :laugh: If I find them I'll post them later.

















Lionel #8002 Union Pacific 2-8-4 Berkshire Steam Engine
















Lionel #18003 Delaware, Lackawanna & Western 4-8-4 Steam Engine
















Lionel #2020 Steam Engine w/ whistle tender

















Quick Update before lunch...

More coming today!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That really is quite a collection.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice collection you have there


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Carl said:


> That really is quite a collection.





Ranger said:


> Very nice collection you have there



Thanks Carl & Ranger! Be sure to stay tune. I still have another (2) bins to go through. All of it is rolling stock though. I'm running out of engines.

- Jason


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Some more diesel? ABA set & Some Burro"s*

Sorry some of the photo's are a little fuzzy...

Lionel #11903 Atlantic Coast Line F3 ABA Diesel Set

Passenger cars in photos:
Lionel #19155 ACL no. 101 Combination Car
Lionel #19156 ACL Talladega Dining Car
Lionel #19157 ACL Moultrie Coach
Lionel #19158 ACL no. 256 Observation Car

Hard to find add-on set:
Lionel #29127 ACL no. 152 Baggage Car
Lionel #29128 ACL North Hampton Coach

























































































Lionel #18402 Operating Burro Crane








Lionel #18405 Santa Fe Burro Crane
















More coming soon...


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Up aa, 600, 610, pwc*

Last post for today:

Lionel #8480 Union Pacific F-3 AA Diesels
















































Lionel #600 Missouri-Kansas-Texas NW-2 Diesel
















Lionel #610 Erie NW-2 Diesel
































Lionel #28424 PWC #51 Navy Tard Switcher 








































Sneak peek for tomorrow:








More coming soon.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

PW,

We had a question the other day regarding the loco that's shown in the MTF banner image ...

Is that an NW-2, similar to yours above ???

Seperately ...

Do you have an insurance rider on your large train collection? These photos would be ideal to document the trains from an insurance standpoint.

TJ


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> PW,
> 
> We had a question the other day regarding the loco that's shown in the MTF banner image ...
> 
> ...


Tj,

Tough question... My guess would be : Baldwin DS-4-4-1000 switcher 

http://www.calcoastrails.com/cgi/photo_show.php?id=1310

NW-2 and SW-1 both have (2) smoke stacks so they're eliminated.

No insurance. I was thinking about getting some, though. I just decided to take photos of everything I have (I have a inventory list). I can keep track better (w/photos/list), but this would also be good for insurance. (Decided to show the MTF the photos as well. Just for some entertainment.) Hoping everyone is enjoying the thread so far.

- Jason


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great thread, and an impressive collection as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the loco/insurance info above, Jason.

TJ


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Great thread, and an impressive collection as well! :thumbsup:


John,

Thank you! I believe this thread might actually make a good reference.

- Jason



tjcruiser said:


> Thanks for the loco/insurance info above, Jason.
> 
> TJ


No problem. Talked to insurance company today. They want a picture of everything I own.

- Jason


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*22 Diecast Ore Cars! & 6 NP Box cars*

Twenty-Two (22) all Die-cast Ore Cars

Lionel #26920
Lionel #26921
Lionel #26922
Lionel #26923
Lionel #26924
Lionel #26925
Lionel #26926
Lionel #26927
Lionel #26928
Lionel #26929
Lionel #26926
Lionel #26927
Lionel #26928
Lionel #26929
Lionel #26926
Lionel #26927
Lionel #26928
Lionel #26929
Lionel #26926
Lionel #26927
Lionel #26928
Lionel #26929









































































Lionel #19284 Six (6) Northern Pacific Box Cars

































More pics coming soon.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that all the ore cars you have?

Are they all different numbers?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Throw some loads in those and they'll make a great ore train! I have 15 ore cars, that's my intent.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> Is that all the ore cars you have?
> 
> Are they all different numbers?


I have more. I'll post later. Only 4 more though.

I have (4) sets of:
Lionel #26926
Lionel #26927
Lionel #26928
Lionel #26929

So I have (4) of each car. Each car in the set has a different number (Order sequence).

and one set of: 
Lionel #26920
Lionel #26921
Lionel #26922
Lionel #26923
Lionel #26924
Lionel #26925

I have (1) set each w/ different numbers (Order sequence).

I have (1) complete order sequence from 1-10. With (3) sets repeating numbers.

If this makes any sense to you. All you need to know is that it creates a BIG train. :laugh:





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Throw some loads in those and they'll make a great ore train! I have 15 ore cars, that's my intent.


They are going back to storage.  One of these days, I will have my own layout. I will share... till then they go back into boxes.

- Jason


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now you need a lot of ore.:thumbsup:

Gold? 
I got 5 vials of little gold nuggets off e bay, I got to figure out where I am going to use them.

If you make false bottoms and coat them with the gold, I figure a 100 vials for you ought to make for some nice gold ore cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All that neat stuff and you don't run it? Hell, toss a track on the carpet and let them stretch their legs!


----------



## Steve R (Jan 3, 2011)

Sweet collection ! How long have you been collecting?


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> Now you need a lot of ore.:thumbsup:
> 
> Gold?
> I got 5 vials of little gold nuggets off e bay, I got to figure out where I am going to use them.
> ...


Ed,

What do you think I'm made out of? money?:laugh: I was thinking more of coal/salt. I was going to make a desert layout, with an open pit mine, a river, shrubs, etc. Yes I like realism. 

- Jason



gunrunnerjohn said:


> All that neat stuff and you don't run it? Hell, toss a track on the carpet and let them stretch their legs!


Am I slowing killing you on the inside for not running any of these trains? (I'm slowly killing myself for not running them.) I thought about making an outdoors layout. That would of been interesting. I had a test track about 2 years go when I was doing the restoration project. (Does that count?) Now days I'm too busy, with car shows and other business ventures that are starting to take off. I'm still looking for PW Lionel trains that are in need for restoration on pricebay. Maybe at another time I'll post some of my restorations.

- Jason



Steve R said:


> Sweet collection ! How long have you been collecting?


Hello Steve,

I've been collecting for 15 years, give or take a couple of days.

- Jason


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Lionel NYC ABBA and Preview of tomorrow*

Last Post for today.

Lionel NYC ABBA

Lionel #8370 New York Central F3 AA
(2)Lionel #8371 New York Central B
Lionel #9594 New York Central Baggage Car
Lionel #9595 New York Central Combo Car
Lionel #9596 New York Central Passenger Car
Lionel #9597 New York Central Passenger Car
Lionel #9598 New York Central Observation Car

Add-on Set:
Lionel #7207 New York Central 20th Century Aluminum Dining Car
Lionel #19137 New York Central Duplex Roomette Car

































































































































































Preview of tomorrow:









- Hope everyone enjoys the pictures. If anyone has a question or wants more pictures let me know I'll post more.

- Jason

More pics coming soon...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's a great collection Thanks for posting it! :thumbsup:

For now I will keep watching, watching and watching,


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I love NYC colors. Was Kuhler responsible for those lines? Do you have any B&O passenger consists?


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

T-Man said:


> It's a great collection Thanks for posting it! :thumbsup:
> 
> For now I will keep watching, watching and watching,


You wil probably be watching for another 2-3 days.  I'm basically out of engines, but still got rolling stock)



seabilliau said:


> I love NYC colors. Was Kuhler responsible for those lines? Do you have any B&O passenger consists?


Same here I like NYC also. I have no clue who designed the color scheme. I've searched for the anwswer and can't find the answer! Wikipedia doesn't say Kuhler designed it. 

Sorry, I dont have any B&O passenger cars. I have some die-cast B&O hopper cars though.

- Jason


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Sorry for the delay, got hung up on B-day.*

Some rolling stock. Box Cars. Nothing big, just an update. (Some cars have some dust on them.)









































Lionel #19926 "I love Nevada" Boxcar








Lionel #26023 Union Pacific Boxcar
































Lionel #15003 Green Bay & Western Waffle Boxcar








Lionel #19285 Bangor & Aroostook State of Maine Boxcar
















Lionel #19285 Bangor & Aroostook State of Maine Boxcar








Lionel #6464-296 Erie Boxcar
























Lionel #9464-197 Central of Georgia Boxcar
























Lionel #9219 Missouri & Pacific Animated Boxcar








Lionel #5710 Canadian Pacific Boxcar








Lionel #19214 Western Maryland Boxcar
























Lionel #19540 Broken Arrow Ranch Stock car 
























More pics coming soon.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

I have an old 23XX NYC F3 and dummy. After drooling over yours I'm not talking. Beautiful !!


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

inxy said:


> I have an old 23XX NYC F3 and dummy. After drooling over yours I'm not talking. Beautiful !!


Hello Inxy,

Thank for the kind words. Yes the NYC is a very beautiful set, I feel badly about not being able to display them.

Well you either have a 2333, 2344/c, or 2354. Personally I like AA/AB/ABA from the postwar era better due to the fact I'm a PW fanatic. I never got in to collecting PW Lionel AA's etc due to the prices. Getting mint ones bring ridiculous prices.

Anyways thanks again,

- Jason


Update to everyone: I'll be out of town till Wednesday or Thursday. So I'll will not be able to update this thread.

Thanks for the patience,

-Jason


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is a very nice collection, the pics keep getting better and better.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

These are the cleanest loco pix I've seen in a long time. Nice posting, Mr. J...


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Jason, I've always been intrigued by the newer Lionel diesels that had the motorized rotating fan option. Do you have any of those, and if you've watched them operating, is it the attraction one might think it to be? I'm also a Wabash fan, and have been eyeballing the last Wabash FM, which supposedly came with the motorized rotating fans. It's one thing that might push me toward some of the newer diesels, but it appears in the past couple of years or so that Lionel has chosen to deep-six this wondrous feature. Comment?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> Jason, I've always been intrigued by the newer Lionel diesels that had the motorized rotating fan option. Do you have any of those, and if you've watched them operating, is it the attraction one might think it to be? I'm also a Wabash fan, and have been eyeballing the last Wabash FM, which supposedly came with the motorized rotating fans. It's one thing that might push me toward some of the newer diesels, but it appears in the past couple of years or so that Lionel has chosen to deep-six this wondrous feature. Comment?


 
I have several new diesels,SD s, dash-9,dash-8,ect. and all have fans that rotate, but none are motorized,I have yet to see this feature,but it would be so cooool !! .................Mike


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you wanted to build one. Mount some airplane props at the fan then rig a motor inside to have a blower. Hopefully the air will turn the props.

A good project to work on a dummy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get some truly small motors, it wouldn't be that hard to kitbash a couple of moving fans. Old cellphones are one source of a really tiny motor.

I gave away the two cellphone motors, they were half the length of this one. This and more like it are in some of the broken motorized toys your kids have.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am clueless of what i am talking but instead few motors you can add just one and move the fans with the same air stream..obviously if you have room..like and AC at home.
AG.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I tried that with a K-Line with the free rotating fans, but I didn't get the results I wanted. They turned free enough, just didn't rotate properly. I think the issue was there wasn't much pitch on the blades.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I will just leave well enough alone, until Lionel,or MTH,ect.offers this feature ..............Mike


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> These are the cleanest loco pix I've seen in a long time. Nice posting, Mr. J...


Thanks!



callmeIshmael2 said:


> Jason, I've always been intrigued by the newer Lionel diesels that had the motorized rotating fan option. Do you have any of those, and if you've watched them operating, is it the attraction one might think it to be? I'm also a Wabash fan, and have been eyeballing the last Wabash FM, which supposedly came with the motorized rotating fans. It's one thing that might push me toward some of the newer diesels, but it appears in the past couple of years or so that Lionel has chosen to deep-six this wondrous feature. Comment?


I have a couple of engines with this feature.
I believe the Lionel #28320 Canadian Pacific Evolution Hybrid has this feature. It's a very unique feature and looks very cool.



Ranger said:


> That is a very nice collection, the pics keep getting better and better.


Thanks! I'm posting more today!

Thanks everyone for the comments!

- Jason


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Lionel 6464-825 Alaska boxcar Type 4 Grey Mold Unrun/Mint



























































More Picture coming today!


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Random Bunch of Cars!!!*

Sorry some of the cars are dusty!

























Lionel #16946 Chesapeake & Ohio F9 Well Car
























Lionel #16946 Chesapeake & Ohio F9 Well Car w/ different load
























Lionel #16967 Depressed-Center Flatcar w/ Transformer
























Lionel #19437 Railroad Club Flatcar w/ Trailer
























Lionel #16963 Corporation Flatcar w/ logs
























Lionel #16963 Corporation Flatcar w/ logs
















More pictures coming soon...

I will be out of town tomorrow. I'll probably be able to update the thread probably late tomorrow night. Stay tune. Another (2) postings then I'll be going back to Postwar Lionel.

- Jason


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

That is an extremely nice collection!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, THAT'S A FUSE!  To scale, what's that, about a 30 foot 12 ton fuse?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I get dizzy seeing so much without anything broken, bent, or dirty.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I get dizzy seeing so much without anything broken, bent, or dirty.




:laugh:


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

2344 - finally got around to checking. "Getting mint ones bring ridiculous prices" - high even so so condition models.

B


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Zeke said:


> That is an extremely nice collection!


Thank You!



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Now, THAT'S A FUSE!  To scale, what's that, about a 30 foot 12 ton fuse?


Yes it is a fuse! My father brought it home one day and it ended up in my train collection.  Tomorrow I'll show something that I use for cargo that no one will get. 




T-Man said:


> I get dizzy seeing so much without anything broken, bent, or dirty.


:laugh: more to come.



big ed said:


> :laugh:






inxy said:


> 2344 - finally got around to checking. "Getting mint ones bring ridiculous prices" - high even so so condition models.
> 
> B


Nice!


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Small update...*

Please excuse the dust:

































K-Line #6316 Shell Classic Tank Car
























Lionel #17910 Sunoco Unibody Tank Car
























K-Line #K90003 KCC Tank Car
























Lionel #19601 North American Single Dome Tank Car
























Lionel #70-6306-200 1985 Special Edition Railroader Club Tank Car
























Lionel #6462 Corporation Gondola
























More Pictures Coming Soon...


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Sorry for the delay....*

All Die-Cast 4-Bay Hopper Cars. Enjoy:

















































Lionel #26944 CNJ Die-Cast 4-Bay Hopper Car
























Lionel #26935 Reading Die-Cast 4-Bay Hopper Car
























Lionel #51501 Baltimore & Ohio Die-Cast 4-Bay Hopper Car
Burry sorry:
























Lionel #26945 Baltimore & Ohio Die-Cast 4-Bay Hopper Car

























Hoping to finish my collection today stay tuned!


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*PW - 6462's, Log cars, 3927, 50*

Lionel # (4) 6462's and (1) 6456

































Lionel #6462 Track Cleaner
















Lionel #50 Gang Crew Car








Lots of Log Cars
































More coming today...


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

*Last of My collection except for a few items that I won't be posting.*

Lots of Tank Cars - Various numbers
















































(4) Light Cars, All Different Variations (Look closely)








Lionel #3650








Lionel #3520








Lionel #3520








Lionel #3620 - Vare rare variation.








(2) Crane Cars, (1) Burro Crane - 3360
































Lionel (Train Truck ) Cars
























Finally Cabooses!

































Thank You everyone for viewing my collection. It has been a pleasure to take pictures and I hope everyone enjoyed them! 

If anyone has question, please ask!

- Jason


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice collection.:thumbsup:

Why are you not going to post a few of them?
If they are damaged you will make T mans day.:thumbsup:

The all die cast hoppers have operating chute doors huh?
Nice did you ever weight one?
I wonder on the CNJ hopper it says ASH98 I wonder what that was put on for.
The one generator car they did a terrible job of putting the numbers and Lionel on it. The 3520 next to the last generator car picture.

Do you have any Sunoco tankers?:thumbsup:

Sweet collection must be worth $5000 at least huh?:thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing.

Are you on the lookout for anything special to add to the collection?


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> Nice collection.:thumbsup:
> 
> Why are you not going to post a few of them?
> If they are damaged you will make T mans day.:thumbsup:
> ...


Hey Ed,

1) Because I'm lazy. :laugh: Another reason, it's just miscellaneous stuff (Transformers, accessories, more cars). Nothing broken. The roughest stuff I have are the tank cars and cabooses!

2) Operating shoots? Maybe, I don't know. I've never ran them. First time any of them were out of package.hwell: They weigh around 5lbs a piece. I have no clue what "ASH98" means...

3) Well you should know PW Lionel by now! Every engine, car and accessory is different! :laugh: Maybe the Lionel personel didn't feel good that day?

4) Sunoco tankers? Yes I went crazy one day and bought a huge lot of them! Most of them needed cleaning, but as you can see they turned out quite well.
I got a couple rare ones. Some have electromagnet couplers etc.

5) Lets just say it was way steeper than that.

6)Anything I'm looking at add? Yes I have a few. Looking for mint ones.

Here's the list:

PW Lionel #2337
PW Lionel #2341
PW Lionel #2346
PW Lionel #2347
PW Lionel #2349

Also looking for:

Lionel #28306
Lionel #28287

If anyone is selling these let me know.

- Jason

Gunnerjohn - This is the other cargo I use!

Check this out: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12843 Free switcher!


----------

